# What is it called when



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

This could be a mustache? Please post a picture... then we'll know what exactly you are talking about


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Posting an example would be nice!


----------



## Emily-By (Jul 17, 2009)

http://www.canadogs.com/images/MinPoodlepup7.jpg

Like this little guys face but the ears and top knot are cleaned up nicely the bridge of the nose is cleaned up but the sides of the mouth and under the jaw are left longer.

wow I think I am confusing myself!


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm not an expert, and please correct me if I'm wrong...

Are you perhaps thinking of a Teddy Bear cut?


----------



## Emily-By (Jul 17, 2009)

Haha Yes, but most teddybear cuts I've looked at have a cleanly shaven face.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Emily-By said:


> Haha Yes, but most teddybear cuts I've looked at have a cleanly shaven face.


I've never seen a so called teddy bear cut with a shaved face, how odd?? 

However, there are a ton of different styles for full face, I like them and have several that get "teddy bears" I tend to do more of a bichon type head myself unless the owner asks for something different.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

ive heard it called a teddy bear head, teddy bear face, and a round head or face 
:sheep:


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Emily... your photo link somewhat looks like my little Snoopers....

















I usually ask for a "Teddy Bear" face/cut.. only once have they truly fu**ed up... Your idea of "teddy bear" cut and the groomers idea of "teddy bear" cut can differ greatly. 

If you are going to the groomers, bring photos! That's your best bet so you don't find yourself screwed in the end. There, you can explain what you are after as well, and they can offer you some terminology.


----------



## sloane (Jul 24, 2009)

http://www.canadogs.com/images/MinPoodlepup7.jpg

this is the cut I want for my poodle. Is this called a teddybear cut? I think the dog looks so cute like that.

is this a bad cut for a poodle?


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

its not a bad cut for a poodle but to be honest that dog just looks like he has never been groomed when you take your dog to a groomer they have to brush a poodle coat straight to get the shape and then the coat will go curly again a week or so later. 

just take the picture along and say you want simular to that trim but dont expect your dog to come out curly tho.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

newpoodlemum said:


> its not a bad cut for a poodle but to be honest that dog just looks like he has never been groomed when you take your dog to a groomer they have to brush a poodle coat straight to get the shape and then the coat will go curly again a week or so later.
> 
> just take the picture along and say you want simular to that trim but dont expect your dog to come out curly tho.



NPM is right - Snoops is always slicked down after the groomers but if I leave him for a few days, his hair curls again. 
However, I disagree that poodles don't look groomed with this cut... if you keep it right, keep the eyes trimmed, etc... it looks very tidy and adorable!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I've been told that poodles just seem happier with their faces shaved. My friend told me that if she lets her poodles faces grow in (like in the pic - which is really cute btw) her dogs will rub their faces on the couch, the wall the floor... anything to try and clean the fur off their faces... it's just how they are.. .they like their faces free of fur and "clean". Has anyone else had this experience?


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Hahaha... This is a very typical poodle thing. I don't think it has anything to do with the type of cut though (unless the hair is in their eyes). A poodle will get used to a particular style and feels 'out of sorts' when it is too different. For instance, Snoops gets embarrassed if his face fur is trimmed. 

My little one would always get lots of attention after grooming, so she learned that being a pretty girl meant lots of affection. A lot of poodles will also do the zoomies after a bath! Oh, it feels so good! Some poodles like WonderPup's Jazz enjoy getting dyed. That means lots of extra attention and usually a trip to visit the retirement center. Some of it is definitely how we react to them, but you will see that the dog has their own sense of style too.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes, I agree with BFF... I don't think it's because of the cut they rub their faces. Ponki's face is kept shaven and she rubs her face over everything!

I prefer the shaven face, just cause food gets stuck in the hair around the mouth and I hate cleaning her mouth after I fed her (since I'm feeding raw it's pretty gross)


----------



## Emily-By (Jul 17, 2009)

Ew! I never thought of that!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I agree, I love the shaved face cause it's so clean and tidy! No food water (bacteria) getting trapped in there! and so kissable!
Plus, I LOVE the look of it! It's a poodle after all!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes.... love a clean face. I'v seen poodles with unshaven faces and sometimes it looks really dirty to me, especially if it's a white poodle and the hair stains around the mouth - similar to tear stains.

http://angelseyestearstainremoverdiscount.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/tear-stain-eye-stain.jpg


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

I prefer a nice clean shaved face too. I think that it makes the poodle look so unique. If it isn't shaved it looks very similar to the other long haired breeds.

Not that unshaven faces aren't cute I just prefer shaved.

Though the food getting stuck is another reason why I would keep my poodle's face shaved.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I, too, am a fan of the shaven face. I don't like the food getting caught in the hair and having to clean up after every meal to prevent odor and bacteria. I love to kiss my poodles on the nose!
_


----------



## yazz (Aug 3, 2009)

It does look gorgeous but could possibly be a little high maintenance due to the general overall length, especially around the face and ears. I'm not an expert by far, but could there be possible health issues havning the face so long?


----------

